# Advice about Comforce



## kissie (Aug 10, 2011)

I am thinking of working for a traveling company called Comforce, and was wondering if anyone knows anything about the company. Any good or bad advice about this company would be great.


----------



## Torilinne (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't do traveling work for them but worked for the Comforce office out of Asheville NC.  Found them to be an excellent group!  They were very attentive to my needs and went to bat for me when I encountered a difficult employer.  I, personally, would highly recommend them!

V Davis CPC CGIC


----------



## rhondal (Aug 11, 2011)

*Comforce*

I worked as a traveling coder for Comforce for three monthts until the project ended and I loved it!!I was working Friday-Sunday part-time. The pay was great and the staff was awesome!!! Everything was always in order... I wish I could do it full -time but I have a child in school. You should definitely try it!!! and you meet so many different coders from all over..

Rhonda L. CPC


----------



## kissie (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for all your advice, I am really looking forward to starting this new adventure.


----------

